# Colt Scout Cylinder Binding Up



## davcono (Sep 2, 2006)

Recently purchased a Colt Scout 22/22mag circa 1966. The gun appears to be unfired. The LR cylinder spins freely, but the mag cylinder binds up for about half of the rotation. There are no marks in the outside of the cylinder, and I cannot see any burrs or anything else that might cause this. Need some help/advice/suggestions.

davcono


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm not smart enough to give you any advice on the cylinder problem but you might try http://www.coltforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php Good luck.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I was just getting to make my own post with a similar concern. 

I've got a 1970 S&W Model 17 .22LR. I took it out for it's second outing today. It consistently binds at the fifth and sixth shots. 

At first I thought the shells were backing out, causing the cylinder to jam, but that wasn't the case. 

I can gently turn the cylinder with my left hand while cocking the gun with my right and then fire. But without the assistance of both hands, the cylinder does not advance.

Does this sound like something a smith could fix?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know whats wrong with the Colt with out looking at it. On the M-17 clean the ejection rod and under the star real well. There might be some carbon or gunk under it. It may be out of time. That is very unusal for a .22 but it can happen. I'd say they both need a trip to the smith.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> On the M-17 clean the ejection rod and under the star real well. There might be some carbon or gunk under it. It may be out of time. That is very unusal for a .22 but it can happen. I'd say they both need a trip to the smith.


Thanks Baldy. I'll be cleaning the gun tommorrow, and then back to the range next weekend to see if that takes care of it.

Then I'll see about finding a smith.

"Out of time" is the phrase I would have used, but didn't know such a thing can happen to a revolver.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy,

I pulled out and cleaned the ejection rod & under the star. The rod looked like it had an accumulation of grease. 

I was able to take it out to shoot this afternoon, and the gun worked well, initially. After about 18 rounds, however, it was back to its old tricks.

Looks like it is time for a trip to the smith.

-WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If the .22LR cylinder is working but .22M isn't then I would look at the end of cylinder at the breech face. See any of the dogs chipped or different. That cylinder may have been drop on somehting hard at one time or another. It would be wise to let Colt or a good smith look it over for you. If it was doing the same thing with both cylinders it would be the gun. Good luck.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've taken the S&W Model 17 back to the shop. The crane is bent from someone playing with it, flipping the cylinder in and out.

The gun shop will take care of the repairs for me.

Thanks, Baldy & thanks to 2400 for a little behind the scenes help.

WM


----------

